

Reddit and HackerNews x-posting: Who gets there first? - bsirkia

I&#x27;ve often noticed a link get to the top page of r&#x2F;programming or r&#x2F;technology, only to see it pop up on Hackernews a few hours later, and vice versa. I&#x27;ve hadn&#x27;t really figured out a discernible pattern, does anyone have any analytics on when links get submitted to Reddit vs. Hackernews? Or any theories on which site gets a link first?
======
isboat
In case you didn't know there is also coders news
[http://codersnews.com/](http://codersnews.com/)

I think it's better than hackersnews and reddit.

~~~
bsirkia
I did not know that, I'll definitely check it out.

